# Should I build a pc or am I too young.



## Kill Bill

I'm 11 years old. I can watch the online tutorials and it seems pretty easy but my parents think I'll get electricuted but I don't blow up the mobo or whatever blows up. So whats your opions:

Specs of build.

Nzxt Zero.
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
4096mb ram... (how does it work. there are only 2 notches)
Nvidia 8800ULTRA or if around Christmas 9800GTX
Abit wi-fi 680i Mobo or if around christmas what ever mobo that supports PCI-E 2 and has wifi
1000GB X2 500GB
20.1inch 1680XD1050 monitor


----------



## Noah

Hahah, I don't think you'll blow up. As long as you can read and follow directions, then there's nothing to worry about. Though, don't open a power supply up while it's plugged in like i did when i was 13. :\


----------



## jamieboi550

You should be fine as long as you can follow basic instructions and you have the funds for the build 

From the specs you seem like you dont really know enough to start your own build, try researching about building PC's first. Your gonna need a 64-bit OS for those 4096Mb's of RAM 

Ask your dad for his toolbox lol

Gd luck


----------



## nexolus

lol i like how you're planning it out right now but it's already in your sig.


----------



## Jonyboy

What would you need with 4gb of ram and 1tb of memory?


----------



## _simon_

Your ram query and 2 slots - if you wanted 4GB, you'd use 2x 2GB sticks.

Age doesn't really matter. It comes down to what you know and common sense.


----------



## Kill Bill

jamieboi550 said:


> You should be fine as long as you can follow basic instructions and you have the funds for the build
> 
> From the specs you seem like you dont really know enough to start your own build, try researching about building PC's first. Your gonna need a 64-bit OS for those 4096Mb's of RAM
> 
> Ask your dad for his toolbox lol
> 
> Gd luck


I know Spent 8 months researching


nexolus said:


> lol i like how you're planning it out right now but it's already in your sig.



Plan if komplett dosen't work


----------



## Kill Bill

Ok. If I were to build it Should I wait to Novemeber and get the parts from 
or shall I  build it now.

Reasons for Novemember

Alot cheaper
9800GTS looks like a nice card 
PCI-X - 2

1 Question. The PSU I was going to get LINK
Would it work on the 9800GTS or do you think it will be 13V


----------



## _simon_

Doesn't matter when you build it, new components are coming out all the time, which in turn affects pricing.

You could build a top spec pc in November and it will seem outdated compared to what's available come February.


----------



## Kill Bill

Simon@Linux said:


> Doesn't matter when you build it, new components are coming out all the time, which in turn affects pricing.
> 
> You could build a top spec pc in November and it will seem outdated compared to what's available come February.



Whats coming febuary....


----------



## wafflez

I built my first comp at 11 =D
It's much easier than you think. I just thought of the parts as legos, didn't look in the manual and it just worked.


----------



## K3rupt

You can never be too young.

I started at 10 as well.

Just follow simple rules:
- never have power plugged in too wall until ready too boot
- Touch wall of case everynow n then to ground yourself.
- NEVER force anything with strength, Everything will just slide in with average force
- Make sure motherboard is standing off Case (with the brass standoffs you get)
- Always have EVERY Stand off on (otherwise you will short out)
- Keep it clean 

Good Luck 

Building Computers is fun.

Start Now. More Expierence the better.

Who knows, you could be the next *Bill Gates*

Remember me if you become famous


----------



## Risingtide93

Haha 

I built my computer at 13.

Wow Kill Bill, you must have rich parents (spoiled! Just kidding)...I barely had a budget of $900...Good for you man.


----------



## ducis

I built my first comp when I was 12 granted it was alot harder back then


----------



## leSHok

> Just follow simple rules:
> - never have power plugged in too wall until ready too boot
> - Touch wall of case everynow n then to ground yourself.
> - NEVER force anything with strength, Everything will just slide in with average force
> - Make sure motherboard is standing off Case (with the brass standoffs you get)
> - Always have EVERY Stand off on (otherwise you will short out)
> - Keep it clean



Watch out for static electricity too. I guess that can go with grounding yourself with the case. Good luck!


----------



## oscaryu1

Kill Bill said:


> I'm 11 years old. I can watch the online tutorials and it seems pretty easy but my parents think I'll get electricuted but I don't blow up the mobo or whatever blows up. So whats your opions:
> 
> Specs of build.
> 
> Nzxt Zero.
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
> 4096mb ram... (how does it work. there are only 2 notches)
> Nvidia 8800ULTRA or if around Christmas 9800GTX
> Abit wi-fi 680i Mobo or if around christmas what ever mobo that supports PCI-E 2 and has wifi
> 1000GB X2 500GB
> 20.1inch 1680XD1050 monitor



Never underestimate the power of kids  Started troubleshooting at age of 10. Age of 10 1/2 took apart and rebuilt my cmoputer 

No age is too young. Especially cause I had 23 computers (9 laptops 14 desktops) at the age of 11  Seriously (loooooong time ago though)


----------



## Gogey

You have too big a budget QQ

Just a tip, dont EVER turn the computer on without a cpu cooler installed, or else it'll go boom.  Dont do a 'I wonder if its working check'

Please.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I didn't build my first computer, I started playing around in a P2 when they first came out, I must've been 9-10yo. I did have a power supply pop though, I fixed that when I was 11, I knew what the problem was. The neighbor(Assoc Degree CS) told me what he thought the problem was and how to troubleshoot it. I got my dad to pick me up a new PSU. That's when I started messing around with gfx cards and RAM.

Start out slow, work your way up to the big stuff. My first actual build was P3, I don't know why Intel made the badges with "Pentium !!!", those CPU's fell flat on their face. I had two P4 builds, a Dell P4 and now this C2D build. I would say, start while young, if you don't you might end up like the rest of us, 8-10hr workdays and too tired to build one. Not happened to me yet, but close....


----------



## oscaryu1

Kill Bill said:


> I'm 11 years old. I can watch the online tutorials and it seems pretty easy but my parents think I'll get electricuted but I don't blow up the mobo or whatever blows up. So whats your opions:
> 
> Specs of build.
> 
> Nzxt Zero.
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
> 4096mb ram... (how does it work. there are only 2 notches)
> Nvidia 8800ULTRA or if around Christmas 9800GTX
> Abit wi-fi 680i Mobo or if around christmas what ever mobo that supports PCI-E 2 and has wifi
> 1000GB X2 500GB
> 20.1inch 1680XD1050 monitor




Just saw the build 

 

Ok I'm done now...

DEFINITELY start out with only an P4 or even an P3 computer. an Quad is outta the range if its your first time. 

RAM Question - You get 2GB Sticks.

GFX - You mean 1000MB Right?


----------



## Gogey

Just wondering, why pentium 4? I know for certain that core 2 duo wouldn't be out of his range :\ Not sure why you say not to do quad-core either.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Gogey said:


> Just wondering, why pentium 4? I know for certain that core 2 duo wouldn't be out of his range :\ Not sure why you say not to do quad-core either.



How old is he? Okay, there's part of the answer, I am sure he-himself would like to gain more exp. so he knows how NOT to fry a $300 chip....


----------



## Gogey

Uh, age really has nothing to do with it.  Knowledge does.  By 11 you're certainly capable of building computers.

Anyway, yeah.  Now I see what you're talking about.  I guess it would be a good idea


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Gogey said:


> Uh, age really has nothing to do with it.  Knowledge does.  By 11 you're certainly capable of building computers.
> 
> Anyway, yeah.  Now I see what you're talking about.  I guess it would be a good idea



I'm just saying, he won't have the experience that he will have after a first-time build. I think he should just buy something cheap, build it, play around with it and sale it. 

I can guarantee that he won't have the level of competence needed without a first time build. I am not saying he or any 11yo is a total moron, No not saying that at all, we all have to learn from somewhere.


----------



## jutnm

Kill Bill said:


> I'm 11 years old. I can watch the online tutorials and it seems pretty easy but my parents think I'll get electricuted but I don't blow up the mobo or whatever blows up. So whats your opions:
> 
> Specs of build.
> 
> Nzxt Zero.
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
> 4096mb ram... (how does it work. there are only 2 notches)
> Nvidia 8800ULTRA or if around Christmas 9800GTX
> Abit wi-fi 680i Mobo or if around christmas what ever mobo that supports PCI-E 2 and has wifi
> 1000GB X2 500GB
> 20.1inch 1680XD1050 monitor




wow at ur age , ur lucky, ya its easy, just ground urself when u put ur parts in and also just trust urself, i dont think any one here has electricuted them selves putting a comp together

benifits of building ur self
1.u get what u want
2. u payless
3. self satisfactory
4. u learn more
5. its fun


----------



## Roncharlespatton

Yeah although i say just let the boy try out the quad. He has to learn sooner or later and why not sooner. Secondly he is so keen on spending a lot of money (or at least his parents do) So what if he fry's the chip just buy a new one. 

By the way kid. You really probably don't know how good you have it. Not many people can just burn that kind of cash. Not to mention I have no clue how expensive it is due to the fact its European money. But man it should be a excellent rig. 1.5TB hard drive. 4GB ram Ultra 8800gtx. It would be cooler to get a bigger monitor though. Bigger is pretty much always better.


----------



## PohTayToez

Gogey said:


> You have too big a budget QQ
> 
> Just a tip, dont EVER turn the computer on without a cpu cooler installed, or else it'll go boom.  Dont do a 'I wonder if its working check'
> 
> Please.



That's not really the case anymore... I haven't seen a CPU/mobo recently that wont shut itself off if it over heats.

And go for it.  Just realize that you're dealing with parts that cost a lot of money, and don't be stupid and you should be fine.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Roncharlespatton said:


> Yeah although i say just let the boy try out the quad. He has to learn sooner or later and why not sooner. Secondly he is so keen on spending a lot of money (or at least his parents do) So what if he fry's the chip just buy a new one.



You drive a GT500 at fourteen or so you say, I figured you would have said "Go ahead".


----------



## Gogey

Really? Yeah I guess I didn't consider its top-of-the-line stuff.

I haet u.


----------



## Roncharlespatton

INTELCRAZY said:


> You drive a GT500 at fourteen or so you say, I figured you would have said "Go ahead".



dream car


----------



## Kill Bill

The only thing I'm worring about is that the tutorial I saw wasen't nxzt zero build.  Will it come with a manual. 

And for update of specs if I am building it:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
4096mb Ram
1024mb Nvidia Geforce 9800GTS
PCI-X2 mobo with wifi
1000GB HDD
20.1inch monitor


----------



## _simon_

Kill Bill said:


> Whats coming febuary....



I don't know, I'm just saying that computer technology moves fast.


----------



## Jonyboy

But still, what would a 11 year old need with 4gbs of ram and 1tb of memory. (add to that the quad core). I don't really think any home user needs that.


----------



## Legend 69

Im gonna guess that he isint going to be using most of that Hard Drive memory for what i use it on my comp for. 

Kidding.

But seriously just how hard is it to build it yourself? Everyone's first advise on here always seems to be build it yourself, but seeing as i have only learnt about computer hardware specs in the last 2 months after shopping around for a new comp i always assumed it is far to complicated for a newbie to do.

Does it just involve sticking different bits of hardware into slots, or is it more complicated than that, please explain.


----------



## cheburns

you're def not too young to build a computer... but maybe it doesn't have to be the top of the line machine for your first time around and for the fact that how much will you be pushing it?


----------



## _simon_

Legend 69 said:


> Im gonna guess that he isint going to be using most of that Hard Drive memory for what i use it on my comp for.
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> But seriously just how hard is it to build it yourself? Everyone's first advise on here always seems to be build it yourself, but seeing as i have only learnt about computer hardware specs in the last 2 months after shopping around for a new comp i always assumed it is far to complicated for a newbie to do.
> 
> Does it just involve sticking different bits of hardware into slots, or is it more complicated than that, please explain.



1st you decide what spec you'd like.
2nd you see what you can afford.
3rd you make sure it's all compatible.
4th you put it together and yes it's just a case of pushing things into slots and screwing things in (unless you have a screwless case)

To gain confidence, get an old pc, take it apart then try putting it back together again. It's really very simple.


----------



## Legend 69

Yeah but i bet i'd have difficulty telling the different bits of ahrdware apart. I'd end up sticking the motherboard in the graphics card slot.


----------



## paratwa

Buy an old system from a local thrift store for a hundred $, reformat the hard drive. Tear the whole thing apart from the case. Put it back together, Load windows.

If it runs, then your ready to build a new one.


----------



## spdking88

I think you can never really be to young to learn something new if you want to do it make sure you read up on all the compatability issues and what not. If got the money and the drive Ide say go for it. But I cant stress enough read as much as you can before you start buying parts


----------



## Jonyboy

Legend 69 said:


> I'd end up sticking the motherboard in the graphics card slot.



I Don't think you would (or could) do that.


----------



## jutnm

i think the kids got wat he has to build a pc. but that is alot of heavy duty hardware for such a young dude lol ,


----------



## jutnm

paratwa said:


> Buy an old system from a local thrift store for a hundred $, reformat the hard drive. Tear the whole thing apart from the case. Put it back together, Load windows.
> 
> If it runs, then your ready to build a new one.



i really dont see how that would help, i learned too build computers by building one for the first time, i mean oo wow reformating a hdd, ur just spending money on useless junk, he could use the 100 towards parts, if he screws up , oo well , live and learn. learn from ur mistakes


----------



## ceewi1

Kill Bill said:


> Ok. If I were to build it Should I wait to Novemeber and get the parts from
> or shall I  build it now.
> 
> Reasons for Novemember
> 
> Alot cheaper
> 9800GTS looks like a nice card
> PCI-X - 2
> 
> 1 Question. The PSU I was going to get LINK
> Would it work on the 9800GTS or do you think it will be 13V


They're not about to change the voltages inside the system anytime soon .  The Proxstream doesn't have any 8pin PCI-E connectors, which are likely to be required on the next series of video cards from nVidia (it isn't really a problem, though, you'll just need to use an adapter), and is very loud at high loads.  It is, however, a very high quality unit at a good price for a 1000W.  It's also far more than you'll need - your system won't even pull half that much power.


----------



## shenry

Noo way are you to young. But what paratwa said isn't a bad idea. Learning how partitions and OS's work really helped my understanding of computers. I had an old Pentium 1 and bought an old IDE hard drive installed 98 SE and man did it teach me some stuff or what. DOS commands, boot sequences, drivers,the reliability of floppy drives, broken CD drives, Linux... Too much to mention. You'd be surprised how easier these modern machines now are compared to the old ones collecting dust in the corner. I had a good time with that PC and am now tempted to turn it on and play Commander Keen.Brings back memories...
However if you do stuff something up (You probably wont) it will only be on a old PC that cant play quake 1 at 800x600.Not on a Quad Core PC that could probably run quake 1 about 200 times at the same time without a hitch.

But remember in the world of computers.

Age = Nothing 

Knowledge/Experience = 50%

Fun =  !!110%!!


----------



## jutnm

i think he should buy all the parts, hell be happy, and learn at the same time,  i learned by building my first computer, he should talk to the most experienced ppl here about dos and donts and what to get


----------



## Kill Bill

Well I seen a 9800GTX was twice as fast as an 8800ULTRA So I ordered myself 2 8800ULTRAS to have it vice versa of an 9800GTX.

So Ordered peices so heres it:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
4096mb
X2 8800ULTRA
1000GB
20.1inch Monitor 1680X1050
Vista Ultimate 32bit and XP Pro (doubled booted)
ASUS Deluxe Wi-fi
Guess the price ............... 2,800 Euros 2 hundred more than my previous but That has another Card in it and I changed the mobo to ASUS.

Prices

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 - 256Euros
X2 8800ULTRAS 1,100Euros
Asus Delixe wi-fi 200Euros

4096mb ram 210 Euros

1000GB 400Euros

Vista And Xp 300Euros

Fans case PSU Makes up the rest


----------



## Jonyboy

jutnm said:


> , if he screws up , oo well , live and learn. learn from ur mistakes



My mum and dad wouldn't let me let learn from my mistakes on hundreds of dollars worth of hardware.


----------



## Kill Bill

Jonyboy said:


> My mum and dad wouldn't let me let learn from my mistakes on hundreds of dollars worth of hardware.



According to where I bought them on komplett.

If you brake the device/hardware you may return it to us for a refound /replacment once it's in the warrenty of 24months.

If the device/hardware comes broken you must return to us ASAP by phone or by online either way within the 24month warrenty.

Wrong parts = same ^

So yippe.


----------



## nexolus

Kill Bill said:


> Well I seen a 9800GTX was twice as fast as an 8800ULTRA So I ordered myself 2 8800ULTRAS to have it vice versa of an 9800GTX.
> 
> So Ordered peices so heres it:
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
> 4096mb
> X2 8800ULTRA
> 1000GB
> 20.1inch Monitor 1680X1050
> Vista Ultimate 32bit and XP Pro (doubled booted)
> ASUS Deluxe Wi-fi
> Guess the price ............... 2,800 Euros 2 hundred more than my previous but That has another Card in it and I changed the mobo to ASUS.
> 
> Prices
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 - 256Euros
> X2 8800ULTRAS 1,100Euros
> Asus Delixe wi-fi 200Euros
> 
> 4096mb ram 210 Euros
> 
> 1000GB 400Euros
> 
> Vista And Xp 300Euros
> 
> Fans case PSU Makes up the rest



Well as far as I can tell you don't really know what you're doing.
For one, two of the same video card in SLI does not equal twice the processing speed. And that motherboard you have selected does not have SLI capabilities (as far as I know) meaning one of those cards would be useless. And XP Pro I think only supports 2 gigs of RAM.


----------



## PabloTeK

Actually neither of those operating systems will support 4GB of RAM if they are both 32 bit. They only see 3.25GB because of the limitations in 32 bit assembly code.


----------



## Jonyboy

only the unix kernal will see all that power. Go Linux! (Although it would be 64bit).


----------



## jutnm

Jonyboy said:


> My mum and dad wouldn't let me let learn from my mistakes on hundreds of dollars worth of hardware.




u know u can return and exhange in a time period. so if he breaks it , return it and get an RMA.


----------



## jutnm

ya the only flaw i would see is that his mobo does not support SLI and the 32 bit OS wont recognize or utilize the 4 gigs


----------



## paratwa

jutnm said:


> i really dont see how that would help, i learned too build computers by building one for the first time, i mean oo wow reformating a hdd, ur just spending money on useless junk, he could use the 100 towards parts, if he screws up , oo well , live and learn. learn from ur mistakes




So.. your saying it's better to go ahead and spend a thousand and risk destroying it by learning how to build a system, than it is to spend $100 or less and buy an old piece of crap that works but is out dated by 6 or so years and play with it to learn.

You should work for the Bush administration! Your sense of thriftyness would fit right in.


----------



## jutnm

paratwa said:


> So.. your saying it's better to go ahead and spend a thousand and risk destroying it by learning how to build a system, than it is to spend $100 or less and buy an old piece of crap that works but is out dated by 6 or so years and play with it to learn.
> 
> You should work for the Bush administration! Your sense of thriftyness would fit right in.



have u heard of returning it ???? if it breaks then return it , u know they have warrantys. and i dont see how reformatting a hdd is going to help much really. and i do support bush


----------



## Deepblue

My son was building his own comuters at 11. I showed him on a old piece of crap
 from that time on i never mess with his systems, he breaks it he fixes it


----------



## jutnm

you live and learn


----------



## TheOrteganator

OK, I have to ask. What are you planning to use a system like that for?


----------



## paratwa

jutnm said:


> have u heard of returning it ???? if it breaks then return it , u know they have warrantys. and i dont see how reformatting a hdd is going to help much really. and i do support bush




Reformatting the hard drive teaches him what it takes to do so, and what it takes to install an operating system, drivers and such. Also doing it this way lets him play with the bio's and other settings with out fear of destroying anything expensive.

If he is successful, it will show his parents that he can be trusted with building a much more expensive system by himself. And that's what it is all about, getting the trust.

As for returning parts, what a hassle it would be for his parents. Do you think an 11 year old can drive himself to the post office?


----------



## jutnm

paratwa said:


> Reformatting the hard drive teaches him what it takes to do so, and what it takes to install an operating system, drivers and such. Also doing it this way lets him play with the bio's and other settings with out fear of destroying anything expensive.
> 
> If he is successful, it will show his parents that he can be trusted with building a much more expensive system by himself. And that's what it is all about, getting the trust.
> 
> As for returning parts, what a hassle it would be for his parents. Do you think an 11 year old can drive himself to the post office?



well cant he still do the samething with a "NEW" hdd, and its not much of a hassle, if u wanna work hard for what  u want, and u still can play with the bios and install an OS


----------



## _simon_

Legend 69 said:


> Yeah but i bet i'd have difficulty telling the different bits of ahrdware apart. I'd end up sticking the motherboard in the graphics card slot.



lol that's not physically possible 

The motherboard comes with a manual that explains with pictures and words what every slot is for and most things will only fit in one kind of slot and in one direction. There isn't much room for error.

Put it this way, my other half who is not technical minded at all was able to build her first pc on her own.


----------



## addle_brains

TheOrteganator said:


> OK, I have to ask. What are you planning to use a system like that for?



I was planning a system like that, only better. Was going to cost about $5-6000 (after mate's rates.) I figured if I bought one like that it would not only be too awesome to use, in 5 years it would still be kickass. I've since decided that I'm too impatient to save that kind of money and I've just got my R class license, so I'm saving for a bike.


----------



## Interested

Kill Bill said:


> I'm 11 years old. I can watch the online tutorials and it seems pretty easy but my parents think I'll get electricuted but I don't blow up the mobo or whatever blows up. So whats your opions:
> 
> Specs of build.
> 
> Nzxt Zero.
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
> 4096mb ram... (how does it work. there are only 2 notches)
> Nvidia 8800ULTRA or if around Christmas 9800GTX
> Abit wi-fi 680i Mobo or if around christmas what ever mobo that supports PCI-E 2 and has wifi
> 1000GB X2 500GB
> 20.1inch 1680XD1050 monitor



YES YES YES YES YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... Its really fun, i built my first computer @ 9 and im 12 right now.... just make sure you dont end up like me and want new parts every other week, cuz that drives parents crazy....


----------



## Gogey

GET A JOB GAWD

Yeah I know, working papers, yadda yadda.  Just build something you won't have to update for a while, they'll feel better about paying for it, and having slightly outdated parts in a year isn't bad :\  Just be ready to pay for future upgrades


----------



## Legend 69

Im 15 and i have been working constanly for about 2 months on £3 Per hour to get my £1050 comp, finally reached it today. Feels so much better buying something when you know you earned it.


----------



## Gogey

Grats man! Good luck with the build


----------



## Legend 69

Im going to buy my new comp today, so i'll try to get some experience building computers by deconstuctiing my old one and putting it back together again.


----------



## K3rupt

nexolus said:


> Well as far as I can tell you don't really know what you're doing.
> For one, two of the same video card in SLI does not equal twice the processing speed. And that motherboard you have selected does not have SLI capabilities (as far as I know) meaning one of those cards would be useless. And XP Pro I think only supports 2 gigs of RAM.



Watch What you say without research.

The Asus Deluxe Wifi Supports SLI Capability's.

Want Proof?

The maximum amount of memory that can be supported on Windows XP Professional is 4 GB. 

However,

The virtual address space of processes and applications is still limited to 2 GB unless the /3GB switch is used in the Boot.ini file.

The /3GB switch allocates 3 GB of virtual address space to an application that uses IMAGE_FILE_LARGE_ADDRESS_AWARE in the process header. 

This switch allows applications to address 1 GB of additional virtual address space above 2 GB.

To edit the Boot.ini file in XP too allow for more ram is simply done using

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINNT
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINNT="????" /3GB

For Vista, 4Gb is the maximum for x86 processors without any modification (EMT64 etc.) 

x86 is another term for 32 bit processor.

SLI Shares out the load of graphics processing, taking the load from one GPU and sharing it among two.

Just one 8800GTX Ultra would be insane to run games, but two? Thats Mad. 

So Jealous.


----------



## oscaryu1

Interested said:


> YES YES YES YES YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... Its really fun, i built my first computer @ 9 and im 12 right now.... just make sure you dont end up like me and want new parts every other week, cuz that drives parents crazy....



Meh thats what I do  Never got in trouble. From the ages of 10-12 probably already spent an estimated $2500  Created an Ebay account in my 5th grade 

 Everybody wants new parts every week.


----------



## Kill Bill

What I got them from EVGA And I now hope the 8950GX2 will come out within 90 days so then  Imaging Quad DX10 SLI


----------



## bettagetyonikes

Jonyboy said:


> What would you need with 4gb of ram and 1tb of memory?


Lol i agree. You will be fine with 1g but 2g is even better, but 4g is just unnecessary =), and what do you need a terabyte of memory for. I would go                      
for two 320gigs. That will save you a lot of money.


----------



## Kill Bill

bettagetyonikes said:


> Lol i agree. You will be fine with 1g but 2g is even better, but 4g is just unnecessary =), and what do you need a terabyte of memory for. I would go
> for two 320gigs. That will save you a lot of money.



I usually burn all my films on to the pc which I have about 20 of them. And I have 210PC Games


----------



## jonny-chip

this thread aload of hype -.-


----------



## Legend 69

210 PC Games! Is your dad Bill Gates?


----------



## Interested

oscaryu1 said:


> Meh thats what I do  Never got in trouble. From the ages of 10-12 probably already spent an estimated $2500  Created an Ebay account in my 5th grade
> 
> Everybody wants new parts every week.



lol. this week i want 2gb of ram so i have been listing 50+ items for my parents n thier ebay store. 10 more items to go and i GET MY 2GB OF RAM. FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## Kill Bill

Legend 69 said:


> 210 PC Games! Is your dad Bill Gates?



What some of them is made by sold out which are like the same price of a magazine over here.. Some times cheaper they are 7,99 Each lol And remember some Sims are 15.99


----------



## Nutter

I'm 16 and I've started building my own PC, it's not very hard.


----------



## jonny-chip

Yeah but that build will a bomb !!! seriously he doesnt need all that  oh and remmber some people like to lie because they get a thrill out of it and especially at his age.... if he is that age -.- but am not saying he's lieing


----------



## Kill Bill

My peices arrived today I'm going to start building now. I'll take a picture of it when it's finished


----------



## jonny-chip

dont forgot about the real life too


----------



## K3rupt

Take Pictures While your Building! 

We will tell you how your going


----------



## Kill Bill

I built it but theres a problem. The monitor will turn on but the pc wont. The computer case is Nzxt apollo black. Em let me see eh. Maybe if we could see where the real on button is


----------



## cheburns

wait so you're 11 and built that machine.... your parents must love you gaming lol


----------



## Nutter

jonny-chip said:


> Yeah but that build will a bomb !!! seriously he doesnt need all that  oh and remmber some people like to lie because they get a thrill out of it and especially at his age.... if he is that age -.- but am not saying he's lieing



I barley belive myself buying a 8800GTX


----------



## jonny-chip

maybe because your 11 lol


----------



## cheburns

i think i remember nutter saying he was 16... big difference from 11 (sometimes this site makes me feel old lol)


----------



## Kill Bill

Ok heres are pics of the new pc.























*Here is the back of it. If someone could tell me if I pluged them all in because it wont turn on anyway my cousin is coming to check it.*


----------



## Nutter

cheburns said:


> i think i remember nutter saying he was 16... big difference from 11 (sometimes this site makes me feel old lol)


ROFL, yeh I'm 16! How old are you?


----------



## 12-Gauge

Try taking some photos of the inside of the case.


----------



## Nutter

Those pics taken on a 1.3 megapixel phone? Or standard VGA?


----------



## Kill Bill

12-Gauge said:


> Try taking some photos of the inside of the case.


Well I'm not opening it but the side is seethrough


Nutter said:


> Those pics taken on a 1.3 megapixel phone? Or standard VGA?




Phone Camera 1.3 Damm I went from a Motorola V3X down to a nice Dolce Gabana V3i 1.3


----------



## Kill Bill

Pics from seethrough part:


----------



## cheburns

Why won't you open it to get pics?  Then we might be able to see something lol.

I'm 20 with a booooooring freakin job


----------



## Kill Bill

cheburns said:


> Why won't you open it to get pics?  Then we might be able to see something lol.
> 
> I'm 20 with a booooooring freakin job




Look I'll leave it and get my cousin down tanx for your support...


----------



## 12-Gauge

No offense but those photos are literally incomprehensible. They could be anything. 
I hope your solve your problem anyhow


----------



## cheburns

so you ended up getting the 4gigs of ram?


----------



## Kill Bill

cheburns said:


> so you ended up getting the 4gigs of ram?


thats right


----------



## Nutter

and the 8800ULTRA?


----------



## cheburns

lol your machine is a beast...

You still can't get it on?  I don't get it, the monitor turns on but not the comp and the monitor is being powered off it or separately?  is the mobo power plug in tight?


----------



## Kill Bill

cheburns said:


> lol your machine is a beast...
> 
> You still can't get it on?  I don't get it, the monitor turns on but not the comp and the monitor is being powered off it or separately?  is the mobo power plug in tight?



That could be it but anyways em I'll let my cousin do this


----------



## cheburns

he a computer pro or something?


----------



## Kill Bill

cheburns said:


> he a computer pro or something?



Yep works with pcs in the red cow in dublin


----------



## cheburns

nice way to learn eh? lol well good luck with everything... looks like a sig computer


----------



## Kill Bill

cheburns said:


> nice way to learn eh? lol well good luck with everything... looks like a sig computer



it is in my sig


----------



## cheburns

meant sick... not sig typo my bad


----------



## Redbull{wings}

I built my first when I was 14, I didn't have your budget though. I had to fund it all myself only like $400...that's like the price of your processor. You have no idea what I would of given to have your kind of budget, I hope you know how lucky you are.


----------



## ducis

did you check to make sure that both motherboard power connectors are in?
to you connect the power button to the motherboard properly?
and guy you spent way to much on your mobo


----------



## cheburns

lol you had a ridiculous budget for an 11 year old... 300 bucks on a mobo.  you can def get a solid one for like 150... but hey you're computer is nicer than mine


----------



## Logon255

That's some insane specs.
Must be rich.. or something..
...What are ya gonna do with that?


----------



## ducis

my best guess is that he didn't plug the power button in right because he doesn't even know which ones the power button


----------



## Kill Bill

Phff. Well he didn't know it and I did the 24pin ATX connector was loose. Vista gave me the bench mark of 5.3 it's deadly!!!


----------



## ducis

5.3? what for


----------



## cheburns

is that the vista experience ranking or whatever... i think my gf's new lappy was like 3.5 or 3.8 lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

firsttimebuilder said:


> 5.3? what for



cpu? or overall?


----------



## Logon255

That's really weird, my overall rating is a 5.2 and my desktop was only $1799.

5.9
5.2
5.9
5.9
5.7


----------



## ThatGuy16

Logon255 said:


> That's really weird, my overall rating is a 5.2 and my desktop was only $1799.
> 
> 5.9
> 5.2
> 5.9
> 5.9
> 5.7




Specs?


----------



## Logon255

ThatGuy16 said:


> Specs?



I'll just give you the model # cuz I'm lazy. 

FX8040


----------



## cheburns

lol and i knew it was just gonna be the loose power cord... gotta clip that in


----------



## dersteinmeister

You guys better be nice to this kid.  You'll be working for him in a few years.


----------



## cheburns

10-15 minimum lol


----------



## systek

it would be in your best interest to learn sooner or later. best bet is to find a friend or relative who can walk you through your first build. that way simple but frustrating steps, like hooking up individual lines into a set of pins for hdd/pwr leds, fan(s), power and reset switch is easily explained...other than that, just make sure the power is NEVER connected until everything is hooked up. for added safety and since your parents are concerned cause of your age, put the cover back on whenever you plug the power in, even if you have to take it back off a few times to get everything sorted out.


----------



## cheburns

He already built it... but I do kind of wish I got into the whole building computer thing earlier... its fun and there are always 1000000 different ways to go so its endless decisions and opportunities.


----------



## systek

cheburns said:


> He already built it... but I do kind of wish I got into the whole building computer thing earlier... its fun and there are always 1000000 different ways to go so its endless decisions and opportunities.



sorry, didnt feel like reading through all the pages


----------

